# Great article by Conrad Mwebe



## reaganmarsh (Feb 21, 2017)

Greetings fellow PB elders,

Conrad Mwebe has posted a terrific little article on burdened preaching. It is convicting and encouraging all at the same time, and I commend it to you, to read and pass along to the young men you're raising up toward the eldership. 

May God grant that we are such men. 

Here's the article: http://www.conradmbewe.com/2017/02/wanted-burdened-preachers.html?platform=hootsuite


----------

